# call me crazy



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i just wanna see how my P's react to human blood so i wanna slice my finger and put a little blood in there...lol..i know it sounds dum but its just an experiment...but will my blood screw up the water???


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

well it's definitely not 'good' for the water


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i wanted to do that too i just didnt want to cut my finger


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I put a few drops of blood in my tank when i first got my P's. They didnt really do much besdides serch the tank for the source of blood. Not as cool as i thought.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I have done it before !
just poke yourself with a pin to get blood

just a little will not hurt anything in your tank


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i did this with krill. i soaked it up in human blood and threw it in the tank. the spilo went after it hella quick. A little won't mess up your water but if you dump a cup full then it will.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ok...

YOUR CRAZY!!!

nothing is going to happen, unless you are bleeding from a deep cut or something. it's like putting a crystal of sugar, into your coffee. ummmm, doesn't that taste good? you need to at least add a tsp of it before you taste it. (not exactly, but you get my point)


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

they can smell a drop of blood from far away. thats how good their senses are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

Okay, you're crazy...

Be careful doing this. The specific details have long since left my little beer-soaked brain, but I remember reading about bacteria that grows in your aquarium (ponds also) that could cause a serious infection if it gets under your skin and leave you with wart-like growths.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

ok


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!>>>MATT!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> ok


 exactly....some of the things you guys come up with just amazes me ..


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

Okay, I just looked it up. The name of the disease is called Mycobacteriosis. It causes tuberculosis in fish and while usually having no effect on people, it can cause anything from a rash to disfiguring granulomas in people.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think i know who the crazy person is here now.









blood dosnt make your piranhas act differently. i wouldnt do it.


----------

